# My Puppy "Kneads" like a CAT!



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

I am not a first time pup owner but this little pup is very different. I have never seen a dog "kneading" and sucking on a soft toy before like a cat. She normally does this when she's falling asleep and when she has had done enough mischief at home. I read that perhaps it's because she was separated from the mother dog when she was very young (10 days old). I adopted her from a rescue shelter when she was 6 weeks old where she was kept with the other siblings. No harm done but it's very odd. She is almost 3 months old now. Thoughts?


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

My puppy did that. It is not necessarily because they were taken too young, mine was with her mother until I got her at 10 weeks. They sometimes suck on toys and "knead" them... it's what they do when they are nursing to get milk as newborns. Totally normal! My pup is 6 months old now and still sometimes does it (rarely though) but when she was little she did it often. I suppose it's a bit comforting for them.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Good to know I am not alone with this crazy pup!! It's kind of cute too when she does it! At least she is not attacking my feet when she's in the mood to give the toy some love


----------



## RockApChamp (Feb 26, 2016)

My Tibetan Spaniel does this. He's 5 so I doubt he grows out of it, I don't know much about his life before us as he was a rescue. But I find it adorable. He does it daily. We call it "mothering". He does it with most of his stuffed toys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

All weims do this, even into adulthood.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My four year old Shih Tzu x Maltese does this. She sucks and kneads on blankets and toys. It looks like she finds it relaxing as she usually finally falls asleep. She has always done it and was not weaned early or anything.


----------

